# Jessi Slaughter Picture Thread



## Hirosho (Jul 18, 2010)

Any pictures you want to share? Post em!
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
















<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
All pictures from
hathatsfunny.com</div>


----------



## Mino (Jul 18, 2010)

Can we please not do this?


----------



## Blue_Jay (Jul 18, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Can we please not do this?


Shut up. No one likes you.


----------



## Mino (Jul 18, 2010)

Blue_Jay said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting theory.  However, let's still not do this.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 18, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Can we please not do this?


Seriously, enough of this *censored.2.0*. Nobody cares.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Jul 18, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you and Mino gay lovers or something?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 18, 2010)

I still don't get why she's a big deal.


----------



## Mino (Jul 18, 2010)

Blue_Jay said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another interesting theory.


----------



## Hirosho (Jul 18, 2010)

I just thought it was funny. Sorry everyone.


----------



## Mino (Jul 18, 2010)

Hirosho said:
			
		

> I just thought it was funny. Sorry everyone.


It's not really that it's not funny, it's more that I'd rather not see TBT become some sort of image board.  There's plenty of images on the internet, no need to share everyone you see.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Jul 18, 2010)

Hirosho said:
			
		

> I just thought it was funny. Sorry everyone.


It is funny. People on here are just dicks.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 18, 2010)

Blue_Jay said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's funny, because combined, we've probably been with more women than you've masturbated to.


----------



## Mino (Jul 18, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Blue_Jay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of the thanks for that can be given to Fabio, however.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Jul 18, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Blue_Jay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You all just seem to be so close. Always replying to each other and teaming up to bash people. And by women, do you mean your close relatives? Sorry, but your mom doesn't count


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 18, 2010)

Blue_Jay said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT A CREATIVE AND UNIQUE RETORT.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 18, 2010)

Blue_Jay said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope, I agree. Are you some pissy kid? yup.


----------



## Mino (Jul 18, 2010)

Blue_Jay said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Believe me, Fabio and I do not coordinate our efforts to make you look bad, it just happens on its own.

Also, your attempts at insults are just... so... _base_.  It's not even entertaining.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Jul 18, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Blue_Jay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your sister doesnt count either


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 18, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> I still don't get why she's a big deal.


this.

it's the internet.

also, mino and fabio share the same thought process.  I agree with most the stuff they say, too.  everyone is thinking it, it's just I can't be bothered with replying.  or something.

*censored.2.0*'s been done before, no interest.


----------



## Mino (Jul 18, 2010)

Blue_Jay said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>close relatives
>mom doesn't count
>sister doesn't count

You realize how redundant all that is, right?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 18, 2010)

Blue_Jay said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOAH, did _NOT_ see that one coming!


----------



## Mino (Jul 18, 2010)

Aww he's gone.  Disappointing.  Maybe he's going to create another People Against _X_-user thread.  I sure hope so.

Edit - D'aww, he's back.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 18, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Aww he's gone.  Disappointing.  Maybe he's going to create another People Against _X_-user thread.  I sure hope so.
> 
> Edit - D'aww, he's back.


Oh, this is that guy (child)? Haha.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Jul 18, 2010)

Just fuel the flames boys, fuel the flames. And go have some butt sex while your at it.


----------



## Mino (Jul 18, 2010)

Blue_Jay said:
			
		

> Just fuel the flames boys, fuel the flames. And go have some butt sex while your at it.


you're*

Interesting suggestion.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 18, 2010)

Blue_Jay said:
			
		

> Just fuel the flames boys, fuel the flames. And go have some butt sex while your at it.


See, children? This is what people say when they have no real counter-response. Take note, there will be a pop-quiz on 'How Not to be a Raging Idiot' later.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 18, 2010)

Blue_Jay said:
			
		

> Just fuel the flames boys, fuel the flames. And go have some butt sex while your at it.


umad?


----------



## Mino (Jul 18, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Blue_Jay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he seem mad


----------



## D1llon (Jul 18, 2010)

> That's funny, because combined, we've probably been with more women than you've masturbated to.


 I lol'd

edit-----

hurrr. this kid is definitely Silver Dragon


----------



## Mino (Jul 18, 2010)

d7crab said:
			
		

> > That's funny, because combined, we've probably been with more women than you've masturbated to.
> 
> 
> I lol'd
> ...


Uhh... yes?  It's the same account.  He's your old comrade, remember?


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 18, 2010)

This chick is overrated but I adore her for some reason.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 18, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> This chick is overrated but I adore her for some reason.


she's 11, so that can be considered pedophilia.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 18, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can adore children. That is in no way pedophilic.


----------



## Mino (Jul 18, 2010)

Yes, adore the child.  It's not pedophilia if no one notices.


----------



## Nic (Jul 19, 2010)

You do know guys that she posted her *censored.8.5* on Tumblr, right?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 19, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't Rocky 16-17 don't you have to be 18 or 21 to be-considered a pedophile?

@The blue_jay thing, he's so ********, he must be a troll just trying to annoy everyone.


----------



## Lobo (Jul 19, 2010)

guys...i think we're a bit off topic huh? But don't let me get in the way of you're flaming. Or else I'd burn o_e


----------



## Blue_Jay (Jul 19, 2010)

Lobo99 said:
			
		

> guys...i think we're a bit off topic huh? But don't let me get in the way of you're flaming. Or else I'd burn o_e


nope its not off topic


----------

